# Where to market my T-Shirts?



## MarcoWilding27 (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi 

I've got my site up and running to sell T-Shirts ad i ant to generate a small amount of targeted traffic via forums and other free methods.

Please take a look at my site and advise me on what you believe to be my target audience. As you will see the designs are quite funny (i think) and therefore i assume students. Do you agree?

If so how could i target them?


Many thanks, Marcus.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Here are some threads that should help you figure out how to market to your target group:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=4115

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=4636

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=4650


----------



## yummymom007 (Dec 10, 2006)

I like your designs. I have a shirt I designed that says I want to play with your joystick...funny on the back it says Dorks are Yummy!!!

My line being Yummy Luxe Couture and Yummy Generation. 

Amanda


----------



## Larry Blackmon (Apr 3, 2007)

Marcus, I would certainly target the Student/College/20 Something group. Those seem to be rather popular around campuses and at the beach. It may be worth taking a day or two to set up a stand around a campus somewhere. I think that could certainly help to get the word out.


----------



## highstyleinc (Apr 4, 2007)

Defintely colleges and local bars. Setting up a stand at a college is a good idea. YOu may want to take it a step further and offer a drawing to win free clothing. You could also get local college kids to model your clothing at college and bars and take their pictures in these settings. (They of course get to kee the clothing.) Upload these pictures into your site to make your site more interesting. You may want to ask a photography student to take the pics for you and credit them on your site.

Hope this helps!

Kris


----------



## MarcoWilding27 (Apr 3, 2007)

I like the ideas


----------



## flwise1 (Apr 5, 2007)

I like the college idea, where to start?


----------



## flwise1 (Apr 5, 2007)

how about sites to sell?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

flwise1 said:


> how about sites to sell?


Be sure to read through the topics posted in post #2 of this thread. You will find lots of tips and sites to advertise on.


----------

